# Elektrische Bissanzeiger in der Brandung??



## Gunnar. (16. Oktober 2011)

Moin moin,

Die Standartbissanzeige erfolgt beim Brandungsangeln bekanntlich über Knicklichter. Gelgentlich bei einigen auch mittels nerviger Glöckchen.

Beim Wallerangeln , wo die Ruten ebenfalls in einzelnen Ständern oder Dreibeinen stehen weden dazu noch Bissanzeiger mit Rüttelkontakt bzw Vibrationssensor genutz. Diese geben dan zusätzlichen optischen + arkustischen Alarm.

In der Brandung haben wir ja normalerweise immer Blickkontakt zu den Ruten. So gesehen sind zusätzliche E-Bissaneiger eigentlich unnötig.
Aber:
Im Laufe der Brandungsnacht wenden wir immermal aus verschiedenen Gründen den Blick von den Ruten. Dazu kommt bei mir noch eine kaputte HWS dazu. Da bekomm ich regelmäßig Köppiaua vom andauernden "hochstarren".

So ist mir die Idee kommen ob es nicht möglich wäre E-Bissanzeiger mit Vibrationssensor zu nutzen. Idealerweise mit Funkübertragung.
Problematisch dabei ist der Fehlalarm durch Wind und Welle. Dauerndes nerviges gepiepe - das will ich nun garnicht.

Letztendlich - Google sei Dank gibt es genug Umbauanweisungen im Web... Also 8€ je Bissanzeiger investiert - dann den Lötkolben gezückt und den Vibra-Sensor in 2 Bissanzeiger eingelötet.

Den gepimten Bissanzeiger an der Rutenstütze befestigt und der erste Test konnte beginnen. Klappt so wunderbar. Je nach Anbauort + Sens-Einstellung des Bissanzeiger kann man das ganze so justieren das von feinen Zupfer bis zum "harten" Biss alles eingestellt werden kann. Selbiges funktioniert auch an einem Dreibein. Nachteil dort: Egal an welcher Rute es beißt - das ganze Dreibein wackelt. Also wird der Biss zwar angezeigt - kann aber nicht einer Rute zugeordnet werden. Zumindest aber wurde der Biss nicht verpasst.

letzte Woche hab ich meinem Sohn die Dinger mit zur Brandung gegeben.... Bei ihm Begeisterung pur. Er hat mir gleich seine Bissanzeiger zum Umbau vorbeigebracht.

Ich selber hab die Bissanzeiger zu Haus zwar testen können aber der richtige -der echte Test für mich kommt erst am WE wenn ich zur Brandung fahre.

ich werd berichten.........


----------



## kerasounta (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrische Bissanzeiger in der Brandung??*

Ich habe in Greece immer einige Angler gesehen mit Bissanzeigern, aber wenn die Brandung stark ist und der Wind.. kann ein Bissanzeiger noch nerviger werden als eine Glöckchen..

Ich angle mit Glöckchen und Knicklichtern.... 

Die Glöckchen nerven nur wenn der Anglerkamerad neben an, beim Einzug der Rollenschnur die Glöckchen draquf lässt..

Das ist bei uns verpöhnt, meist lassen Anfänger die Glöckchen dran.. 
man nimmt zuerst die Glöckchen ab bevor man einholt...

Der Bissanzeiger sollte schon besserer Qualität sein ... die ganz billige piepen ja wie verrückt bei jeder kleinen Berührung #t

ich sage probiers einfach... ist auch Geschmacksache...

ich mag es wenn bei einem starken Biss die rute runter geht und mein Glöckchen nevröse Töne von sich gibt..:k

Gruß und viel Spaß


----------



## looser-olly (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrische Bissanzeiger in der Brandung??*

hi gunnar,
ob du`s glaubst oder nich, ich am mittwoch bei aldi-
sehe ich diese vibrations einbruchmelder die auf die fenster-
scheibe geklebt werden!!
ich dachte mir nimmst mal 2mit   fürje 3.99
zu hause das dreibein raus einen an die mittelstange  geklebt
biss vorgetäuscht       was soll ich sagen,müßte funzen
werd es am freitag in börgerende der praxis unterziehen
werd warscheinlich noch kleine veränderungen vornehmen 
müssen   aber ein versuch ist es wert  glaub ich.


----------



## Gunnar. (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrische Bissanzeiger in der Brandung??*

Nabend,


kerasounta schrieb:


> Ich habe in Greece immer einige Angler gesehen mit Bissanzeigern, *aber wenn die Brandung stark ist und der Wind.. kann ein Bissanzeiger noch nerviger werden als eine Glöckchen..*
> Sollte das so sein - laß ich die Finger davon. Zum Glück haben die ersten Versuche gezeigt das die Einstellmöglichkeiten ausreichen um dem entgegen zuwirken.
> Mal sehen was die Praxis bringt.
> 
> ...


 
@Olli,


> werd es am freitag in börgerende der praxis unterziehen


He he , da wollt ich am Freitag auch hin....


----------



## Gunnar. (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrische Bissanzeiger in der Brandung??*

Nachtrag,

Für die die es genauer wissen wollen,

Hier ein Link wo man auf den ersten Bilder gut erkennen kann wo gelötet werden muß.
http://www.carprockers-noris.de/ind...iger-mit-ruettelkontakt&catid=1:news&Itemid=2

Allerdings habe ich nicht diese klobigen Teile von Conrad verbaut. Sondern diese hier:
http://www.tn-electronics.de/product_info.php/products_id/16742
Die sind so klein das man die noch im Bissanzeigergehäuse mit unterbringen kann.
Funktionieren tut das mit allen Bissanzeigertypen die über Magnetröllchen verfügen. Und natürlich sollte die Plantine zugänglich sein. Manche Platinen sich mit einer dünnen Schutzschicht versehen. Die dann logischerweise an den Reedkontakten entfernen.


----------



## Jochi (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrische Bissanzeiger in der Brandung??*

Also, ich zähle auch zu denjenigen, die Knicklicht und Glöckchen benutzten |rotwerden. Die Vorteile hast du ja bereits genannt. Und ob´s nun piept oder läutet, ist dann schlussendlich auch egal, oder?
Für mich sind die Glöckchen zu vorteilhaft, als dass ich darauf verzichten möchte und mir eine Nackenstarre hole...


----------



## looser-olly (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrische Bissanzeiger in der Brandung??*

wo willst hin in börgerende??????????? wir (6personen)kommen am freitag
um ca 15.30uhr an
angeln ca uhr und nächtigen im rosengarten
und samstag quantum cup
vieleicht sehen wir uns

grüsse olly.


----------



## Gunnar. (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrische Bissanzeiger in der Brandung??*

Hi Olly,

Wo genau weiß ich noch nicht. Meistens bin ich Höhe Zeltplatz bzw nen Ende Rechts davon. Bin auch so gegen 15.30 dort. Falls du nen weißen T4 siehst..

 Samststag Quantum Cup?? Gut zu wissen. Hatte evt den Plan auch am Sa zu fahren. Das hat sich nun erledigt.


----------



## Rosi (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrische Bissanzeiger in der Brandung??*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Beim Wallerangeln , wo die Ruten ebenfalls in einzelnen Ständern oder Dreibeinen stehen weden dazu noch Bissanzeiger mit Rüttelkontakt bzw Vibrationssensor genutz. Diese geben dan zusätzlichen optischen + arkustischen Alarm.



Moin Gunnar, du kannst das nicht mit der Brandung vergleichen. Du bekommst einen Koller, weil es ständig piept oder vibriert. Dann sind es nur die Wellen oder es war der Wind, oder beides. Aus diesem Grund sind Glöckchen nervig, wenn man sie überhaupt hört. 
Knicklichtlesen will in der Brandung geübt werden. Sie bewegen sich, doch warum? Vielleicht fühlt man die Windböen, vielleicht bewegt sich das Blei? Oder doch ein Fisch? 
Die Profis haken ihre Schnur in eine andere/höhere Rute mit Schlaufe. Sie stellen 2 gleiche Ruten ins Dreibein. Erst wenn sich an einer Rute das Knicklicht anders bewegt, werden sie tätig.

Am We könntet ihr euch das ansehen, der Cup ist zwischen Kühlungsborn und Nienhagen, 150 Teams, wenn ich richtig gelesen habe.


----------



## Gunnar. (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrische Bissanzeiger in der Brandung??*

Nabend Rosi,

Der Bezug auf das Wallerangeln war nicht als Vergleich gedacht.Es sollte lediglich die Hintergründe bzw Herkunft "meiner" Idee gezeigt werden.



> Am We könntet ihr euch das ansehen, der Cup ist zwischen Kühlungsborn und Nienhagen, 150 Teams, wenn ich richtig gelesen habe.


Nüscht gegen die Leute die dort mitmachen.Aber für mich ist dieser Zirkus ein anglerischer Alptraum.


----------



## Gunnar. (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrische Bissanzeiger in der Brandung??*

Moin moin,

Soooo, die ersten Male konnt ich die umgebauten Bissanzeiger testen….
Wenn Wind u.o. Welle eine gewisse Stärke haben wird die Bisserkennung nicht mehr so einfach.Das Problem kenn jeder.Mit der Zeit bekommt man das aber meist auf die Reihe. 
Der Bissanzeiger mit Vibrasensor reagiert nun noch einwenig sensibler als die Rutenspitze. Damit ist er auch anfälliger in Sachen Pseudobissanzeige. Damit ist er ganz klar nicht unversell einsetzbar. Einfacher gesagt es gibt logischerweise Grenzen was den Einsatz betrifft.
Wir haben die Bissanzeiger bei 6-7bft getestet. Da ging garni cht. Jede Windböhe , jede größere Welle brachte die Dinger zum piepen.

An anderen Tagen bei „normalen“ Brandungswetter sah es wesentlich besser aus. Jeder Biss wurde zuverlässig angezeigt. Den Bissanzeiger an der richtigen Stelle vom Rutenhalter bzw. Dreibein angebracht und Pseudobisse waren fast ausgeschlossen. Je stabiler , vor allem verwindungsresetenter , die Rutenständer waren desto besser funktionierte das. Hier machten sich nebenbei die Qualitätsunterschiede von Rutenständer , Dreibein und co deutlich bemerkbar.
Um nicht von der Pieperei zu sehr genervt zu werden. Hatte ich den Bissanzeier auf minimale Lautstärke und die Funkbox zusätzlich auf Vibraalarm eingestellt. So summte es bei einem Biss in der Brusttasche und den Ton konnte nur ich hören. Als schöner neben Effekt erwies sich die Nachleute des Bissanzeigers. Bei einem Biss leuchte die noch 30sek nach. Bei einem Summen brauchte ich nur noch Richtung Ruten schauen und konnte erkennen an welcher Rute der Biss war. Sehr praktisch wenn die Angel bereits wieder „still stand“.

Mein Fazit zur gesammten Sache: Keine zwingenden Notwendigkeit aber eine nette Spielerei die das Angelleben einwenig leichter macht. Da ich bereits Bissanzeiger hatte brauchte ich nur noch 8€ für die Sensoren zu investieren. Das macht die Spielerei dazu noch preiswert. 

Hier noch zwei Handybilderchen:


----------



## boddenkieker (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrische Bissanzeiger in der Brandung??*

rosi hat recht,wozu beim brandungsangeln bissanzeiger?ob wind oder wellen,wenn dorsch beisst ,hast du den besten bissanzeiger!deine ausschlagende brandungsspitze!bisserkennung mit teleskoprute und vspitze ist ne feine sache auf plattfisch,aber mir persönlich zu viel aufwand beim brandungsangeln.beisst ne "scholle"bei wenig wind,registriert man es,bei auflandigen wind wirds schwierig!ich möcht die leute sehen die mit glöckchen am strand angeln!mfg boddenkieker


----------

